# Just saying hello



## love_bug (Jan 26, 2008)

hey all i live in texas and am getting my first pair of mantids. im getting 2 pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (spiny flower L2) i am a member of southtexasreptiles.com thats another forum but no one on that forum keeps mantids so i was just looking for some good info on them

Love_bug


----------



## Mantida (Jan 26, 2008)

love bug said:


> hey all i live in texas and am getting my first pair of mantids. im getting 2 pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (spiny flower L2) i am a member of southtexasreptiles.com thats another forum but no one on that forum keeps mantids so i was just looking for some good info on themLove_bug


Hey, welcome to the forums!  Several people here are in Texas, me included. Hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome! what kinda herps do ya keep?

I used to keep some bearded dragons...but now im into carnivorous plants and mantids...

Anyhow, WELCOME!


----------



## Guest_love_bug_* (Jan 28, 2008)

we have our own reptile rescue here in austin the site is www.herphalfwayhouse.com we have all sorts of reptiles im into the bugs my fiance is the snake guy. im so glad there are other members in texas  im just learning how to use this forum so give me a bit before i start posting everyday and become addictive


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2008)

:lol: Welcome from OHIO! this forum is terribly addictive! Brace yourself Effie! I mean LoveBug!


----------

